# Help With Plow For Old Jeep



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey folks, I am new here.

I have always wanted an old Jeep Forward Control pickup but figured if the right one came along someday, I would buy it.

Well, the right one finally came along and the transporter is delivering it this week. It's a 1962 Jeep FC-150. This is a small cab forward stepside pickup based on a Jeep CJ-5 chassis.

The purpose of the truck is strictly as a yard snow plow vehicle for my own driveway and maybe a couple of the neighbors' driveways.

Now I am full well aware that this is a 46 year old truck and that most all the snow plow manufacturers no longer stock the mainframe assemblies to install a plow on this truck.

What baffles me is the total unwillingness of pretty much every snow plow distributor that I've called in the local area to even assist in making this happen.

All's this shows me is what I've come to realize more and more in recent years. That customer service in this country just plain sucks anymore. If it ain't something simple and easy that doesn't require a little bit of digging and research, the faceless morons who answer the phone just can't be bothered.

One dealer referred me to Meyers to talk to a factory engineer. I thought that was great because what better place to ask than the manufacturer itself, right? Wrong!!! The old coot that I was put through to, some "senior engineer", just couldn't be bothered talking about putting a plow on "some old Jeep". He said "ain't got nothing, can't be done" and that was that.

Well guess what, Mr. Meyers clown. It CAN be done and WILL be done! And ya know what else Mr. Meyers clown? I will NEVER buy a Meyers plow and will tell everyone I know who is considering a plow purchase to NEVER buy a Meyers plow.

OK, sorry about the rant but this has been far more frustrating than I had ever imagined that it would be.

Can any of y'all steer me in the right direction here? I have pretty much decided I want to go with the Western Suburbanite in a 6'8" blade. Can any of y'all tell me what I need to do for a mainframe assembly to make the Suburbanite work on the old Jeep?

Thanks in advance for any and all help and, once again, sorry for the rant!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Closest Western mount you're going to get would be an old conventional mount

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/2853_050184.pdf

A Unimount from a YJ could probably be made to fit with a little cutting and welding

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/13641_042693.pdf

and a Suburbanite mount from a TJ could probably be cut and welded to make fit too

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/64609.01_081507.pdf

Those are probably you're best options with the Suburbanite mount probably the only one that would be available from the dealer. Other than that scour ebay, craigslist and whatever classifieds you can.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

welcome to the world of old jeeps!!!!

i have an upper mount from a 1960 cj5. i'm not too fimiliar with the FC's, but if they have the same frame as a cj5 of the era, then it should work. i have the upper frame mount with lights, lift arm, lift piston, and hydraulic jeep hy-lo pump that runs off the motor (you have the 134 F head right?) and a 4 way valve body which allows the use of an angling plow. the only thing i don't have is the undercarriage, which can be found... it all came off the jeep 2 years ago and worked flawlessly. email me if interested in pics/more info. [email protected]

no plow manufacturer is going to have anything new for you. the used route is the only way to go. either that or make your own.


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am learning more as I go so I really appreciate all the input.

I kinda have my heart set on going with the Western Suburbanite. It seems like a really nice unit for something like this old Jeep. I like the idea that the vertical attachment, the lights and the plow all easily come off on the Suburbanite for a clean look when you don't need all that hardware and just want to take a cruise in the Jeep during the sunner months.

The folks at Western told me that their Jeep expert is off this week. I'm going to wait til next week and give him a ring. It can't be THAT hard to fabricate the mainframe attachment. 

Thanks again for all the help and any more input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So you're not going after the Original look? Meyer made a mount for that unit back in the day. 

I know of 2 JFCs locally and they both have a factory meyer system on them. all original, meyer with a T-6 pump. Only one plows with his (just his drive) and he replaces the T-6 with a E-46 when it's time to work, but runs the T-6 otherwise for appearance. The other is a un-started "work in progress" but has all the factory stuff in place for the Meyer. 

Good luck finding factory support for a mount for this unit. As for local dealers you just haven't found the right one. We do this kind of work (restoration of unique/unusual vehicles) on a regular basis. It is not cheap. It producing factory quality retro parts is not a 5 minute job. 

The modern Western mounting systems will need heavaly modified to work on this vehicle. by the time you modified it enough to pick up the proper mounting points the attributes you desire will be gone. research the web for photos of existing units and duplicating them would be your best bet.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*jeep plow*

man i don't know what every body else think's but that would look way cool !!! it would make a killer lot truck ! cant never did a thing the plow company's a running scared buy the lawyer's good luck take a few pic' when your done it going to be a great machine . :salute:


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

basher;553372 said:


> So you're not going after the Original look? Meyer made a mount for that unit back in the day.
> 
> I know of 2 JFCs locally and they both have a factory meyer system on them. all original, meyer with a T-6 pump. Only one plows with his (just his drive) and he replaces the T-6 with a E-46 when it's time to work, but runs the T-6 otherwise for appearance. The other is a un-started "work in progress" but has all the factory stuff in place for the Meyer.
> 
> ...


Man, this is all starting to make my head spin.

So Meyer made a mount specifically for the Jeep FC's? Was it all electric or the kind where the hydraulics connect to the engine?

I'm not really after the "period correct" look. What I want is a cool old Jeep truck with a very functional modern plow setup to do our driveway and a couple of the neighbors' drives.

So the guy local runs one pump for plowing and another pump for "styling"? Now THAT'S a plow fanatic!

Your location says "19707" so I'm guessing you're in Pencilveinya? That'd be an awful long way to take the truck but if you were local, I think I'd be bringing it on over as you seem to be about 1,000 times more knowledgable than any of the supposed plow dealers I've talked to so far.

One thing ya said that caught my eye was when ya mentioned that all the attributes I desire would be gone if I tried retrofitting the Western Suburbanite to the Jeep. What did you mean by that?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

wild bill;553382 said:


> man i don't know what every body else think's but that would look way cool !!! it would make a killer lot truck ! cant never did a thing the plow company's a running scared buy the lawyer's good luck take a few pic' when your done it going to be a great machine . :salute:


Hey Bill! I'm thinking it would make a pretty cool plow trucj too. I just wasn't expecting all the roadblocks!

Here's a kinda mediocre pic of the truck. I will post more once it arrives and as the plow install comes along...


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have to wonder down to my winter job. But I know we have a parts list for the jeep cab foward for meyer and I believe another plow. Can't remember if it was a western or polar. They sold meyer, western, polar, and best plows over the years.


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

itsgottobegreen;553460 said:


> I have to wonder down to my winter job. But I know we have a parts list for the jeep cab foward for meyer and I believe another plow. Can't remember if it was a western or polar. They sold meyer, western, polar, and best plows over the years.


Cool! Lemme know what you find out. Thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I stopped to look at a JFC with a mount yesterday to confirm my thoughts. Yes you could modify a modern mount but it would hang so low to get the proper height it would kill your approach angles. the mount would have to be designed so there are brackets left on the truck when you dropped the mount as the frame points are bears and I wouldn't want to mess with them more then necessary.

Swapping pump has nothing to do with being a plow fanatic. It's about keeping the T-6 operating. the are no parts nor support available for the T-6 with out producing them ourselves and this one works. So to prevent a unrepairable (or very expensivepayup) failure in the T-6 he uses a different pump to "work' the plow then he does to show the truck.

The pumps where both electric over hydraulic.

As for lights the org. Meyer mount did not use lights, the Jeep lights are high enough to shine over them.

If you want a eye catching, state of the art unit what about a 22 series snoway? http://www.snoway.com/snow-plows-22.cfm The light system is separate from the controls and you could run wireless, and down pressure is the bomb. Do away with the lights and the only wire you have to attach would be a hot line to the battery. We considered doing this but decided against it. Prefer the period look plus the unit's already there just needs some TLC (OK lots of TLC)

I'll try to get to the storage yard today and get you some pics of the existing Meyer Mount. I forgot it (the camera) yesterday.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*bad jeep*

hey john that look's sweet ,man talk about visibility ! take your time with the plow ,git in hurry and it will cost you with a job your not happy with ,with that baby i would make it right look like it belonged there .:salute:


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

basher;553485 said:


> I stopped to look at a JFC with a mount yesterday to confirm my thoughts. Yes you could modify a modern mount but it would hang so low to get the proper height it would kill your approach angles. the mount would have to be designed so there are brackets left on the truck when you dropped the mount as the frame points are bears and I wouldn't want to mess with them more then necessary.
> 
> Swapping pump has nothing to do with being a plow fanatic. It's about keeping the T-6 operating. the are no parts nor support available for the T-6 with out producing them ourselves and this one works. So to prevent a unrepairable (or very expensivepayup) failure in the T-6 he uses a different pump to "work' the plow then he does to show the truck.
> 
> ...


OK, now I get it with the swapping out of pumps. That makes sense to swap em out like that to use or show.

That's part of why I wanted to go with a modern setup so that I wouldn't have to worry about potentially non-replaceable parts.

I think you're right in going with a used existing setup that has replacement parts still readily available...for the time being anyway.

I see your point about the mount for a Suburbanite-type unit hanging too low. Our driveway and the couple others I was planning on doing are all totally flat but I still see the point about not wanting the mount to hang too low.

Wow, that Sno-Way 22 Series looks really nice. Would there be the same issues with the mount hanging too low with that plow? Also, it says the Down Pressue (TM) is an option. What exactly is the Down Pressure thing and it is a worthwhile option? How much would a setup like this one run for all the parts and materials necessary? I wouldn't need the lights like you said cuz the FC's lights are mounted plenty high. I don't think I'd need the fancy wireless controller either. A regular old joystick oughta do the trick.

I'm not really looking for something that's period-correct. The truck is unique enough by itself. I just want a nice, reliable and modern plow on it.

I really appreciate all the help with this. I'm sure glad I found this board. There's a ton of good resources here. Thanks again!!!


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

wild bill;553501 said:


> hey john that look's sweet ,man talk about visibility ! take your time with the plow ,git in hurry and it will cost you with a job your not happy with ,with that baby i would make it right look like it belonged there .:salute:


Hey Bill, you're right! That's why I'm researching all this now so I got all summer to get my ducks in a row and make the best possible decisions I can with the truck in regards to a nice plow setup.

The only thing I really want to do to the truck cosmetically right now is the white factory two-tone treatment as shown in the pic below...


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

And here's something really cool. A one of a less than a handful built Jeep FC-170 van. I'd love to find one of these.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*jeep plow*

i think it need's a stripe trim down from the back of the cab to the lower portion of the front fender near the tire .:salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OneBadSuperbird;553557 said:


> Wow, that Sno-Way 22 Series looks really nice.
> 
> Yes it's sweet
> 
> ...


Send me an email to the snowtech address in my sig. and I will send you some pics.


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

basher;553608 said:


> Send me an email to the snowtech address in my sig. and I will send you some pics.


Cool deal! The DPS looks like a nice setup that a truck like a Jeep FC could definitely benefit from.

Hey, I sent ya an email. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## OneBadSuperbird (Apr 21, 2008)

wild bill;553592 said:


> i think it need's a stripe trim down from the back of the cab to the lower portion of the front fender near the tire .:salute:


Hey Bill, I'm not exactly picturing what you had in mind but I think I'd like to stick to the factoiry two-tone combination!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*jeep plow*

cool bean's man what ever float's the boat !


----------

